# Ignition Problems with Blackhorn 209 in TC Omega



## hunterpat

I bought a new container of Blackhorn 209 last week and took it to the range on Friday and was very disappointed. I am using a TC Omega with a Nikon Omega scope. I fired probably 20-25 shots and had 5 delay fires or "duds", where the load did fire and get the bullet out of the barrell, but with much less authority that it should have been (3 times the bullet did not hit my target at 100 yd). I tried both winchester 209 and federal 209 shotshell primers and neither performed better than the other. I even cleaned the barrel and brechplug but still had the same problem. Also, the best grouping I came up with at 100 yd was 3-4" using 300gr Hornady SST.

After getting frustrated with this, I cleaned the gun thoroughly and got out my 777 magnum pellets that I had left from last year and was able to get 1" groups with the Scorpion 300gr bullets and 1.5" group with the 300gr Hornady SST.

Has anyone else had this problem? I think I will use the 777 pellets during hunting season this year, but would like to determine if I am doing something wrong or if anyone has suggestions on how to eliminate the ignition problems with the Blackhorn 209.


----------



## ac700wildcat

I have been using winchester 209 shotgun primers and havent had any problems getting 95 grains of powder to ignite. Maybe you got a bad batch of powder? Are you sure your bullet is being seated tight into the powder?


----------



## Plainsman

I also wonder about the powder. I am using Federal 209 primers with 120 gr of Blackhorn209. I am shooting it in a TC Triumph. The chronograph says it is very consistent at 2096 fps to 2117 fps for six shots. The groups are very good with 250 gr TC Shockwave.


----------



## NDTerminator

The things that come to mind are contaminated powder or fouling in you breech plug's flash channel preventing good ignition...

that crud really builds up with 209 primers. It's not enough to soak it in solvent, try reaming it out first with an 1/8" drill bit and a dremel or variable speed drill at it's slowest speed.

I'll let you know how Blackhorn works in a Triumph. I ordered some Hornady .458" flex tip 325 grainers (the bullet loaded in the factory 45-70 Lever Revolution) that'll be trying with some Crush Ribs next weekend...


----------



## poppgunner

I've read about this on more than one forum. Were those shotgun primers or the newer black powder 209's. That might make a difference. The ones for black powder were supposed to be reduced since the shotgun primers might push the charge forward. I've also read some guys have been trying a "duplex" load of 777 closer to the breach, then the Blackhorn. I don't know if it was a 50/50 ratio or what, but it might get the ignition going to set off the Blackhorn.


----------



## alleyyooper

Why duplex the powder? Either 209 works with the proper primers or is doesn't. For the price of the stuff and the only advantage is it is cleaner,, then the T7 messes that part up.

 Al


----------



## poppgunner

Hey Al, I'm with you I wouldn't bother with it. Pat's already bought the stuff and opened/used it. Just trying to tell him what others have tried. I'm just trying to figure out who was the genius that actually brought to market a gunpowder that won't ignite.I think we've been infiltrated by the gun control lobby. They're so sneaky.


----------



## alleyyooper

BH 209 should work in that rifle. Get some federal 209A primers and try them.
Only persons I have heard complain about fireing are those who are trying to use the ML primers which were to try to fix the crud ring problem many were having with T 7.

 Al


----------



## Csquared

I've had the same issue with Blackhorn 209 in my altered 700ML. All I can attribute it to is a comment from Blackhorn where they very clearly explain to expect hangfires if the nipple does not fully enclose the primer, and they provide drawings illustrating examples of several types of nipples, and the one on my rifle looks exactly like the picture of the "bad" example in their literature. Why that can affect ignition is beyond me at this point, but I have found no other exlpanation yet


----------



## Savage260

I am shooting the exact load as Plainsman in my CVA Kodiak Pro .50 cal. I have never had a misfire or hangfire. It is very accurate, but I am switching to Barnes TMZ so I hope it works as well with those.


----------



## teddy r

USE ONLY BLACK POWDER AND KEEP THE FIRE CHANNEL CLEAN,FOR AND MUZZLE LOADER..........TEDDY R


----------



## alleyyooper

Many have used different sub. powders for years with out any problems.
Main thing is to follow the instructions to the letter. For example BH 209 states the primer must be a 209 shotshell primer to work properly..

If you want to shoot BH 209 inb a Remington 700 with out problems send me a PM and I'll get you in contact with Mike.

Read his test with his.
viewtopic.php?f=97&t=77671

viewtopic.php?f=97&t=79197

viewtopic.php?f=97&t=79263

 Al


----------



## Csquared

Substituted Remington primers for the Winchesters I was using before and problem seems to be solved! Zero hangfires and very accurate, and still with the nipple Blackhorn does not recommend. I'm shooting 100 grains with a 300 grain Barnes Expander at about 1650 fps.


----------



## grouse

NDTerminator said:


> The things that come to mind are contaminated powder or fouling in you breech plug's flash channel preventing good ignition...
> 
> that crud really builds up with 209 primers. It's not enough to soak it in solvent, try reaming it out first with an 1/8" drill bit and a dremel or variable speed drill at it's slowest speed.
> 
> I'll let you know how Blackhorn works in a Triumph. I ordered some Hornady .458" flex tip 325 grainers (the bullet loaded in the factory 45-70 Lever Revolution) that'll be trying with some Crush Ribs next weekend...


Did you ever try this load? How did it shoot?


----------

